# Lier Ical et Contacts



## orangemeca (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Existe-il une application permettant de lier les 2 ?
En clair selectionner un contact et pouvoir placer un RDV visible sur Ical
D'avance Merci


----------

